# Some classic questions



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi guys, bought a 2nd hand gaggia off eBay for a good price, seller stated only problem was light to indicate the temp has been reached doesn't work. Is it a simple case of changing an LED or is there anything else I can look at inside? What's the best way to know the machine has reached brewing temperature until fixed?

Also I spent the day cleaning/descaling/backflushing as it was quite mucky, afterwards pouring a shot proved difficult as I got nothing out besides a few drips and seemed to continually stall the machine. I started with quite a fine grind & got courser but nothing seemed to work (still too fine?) so I went and bought some cheap supermarket espresso grounds to check and that pulled a 14g shot in 11 seconds so far too fast. Am I not tamping hard enough with the supermarket stuff?

I replaced the gasket as well but it looked like water may have been leaking out so maybe not getting a good seal? Going to remove it tomorrow and refit but any pointers for a complete newbie would be appreciated









1st time using an espresso machine today so apologies for anything obvious, just trying to grasp this new hobby


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're having problems with the new machine. If you were able to successfully back flush then it can't be knackered. I wonder if descaling has dislodged some scale which is blocking the brew path? Thing is you need to go easy on the descaler with a classic because they have aluminium boilers.

Are you using the pressurised baskets with the plastic widget? Just wondering if finely ground coffee in a pressurised basket is choking the machine? I get your idea about trying cheap supermarket preground but that is always way too coarse for a non-pressurised basket. (And it's the reason pressurised baskets exist).

I can't remember how the seal on a classic is, but if it has a flat side and a side with slightly rounded edges, the rounded edges go upward and the flatter side faces the basket.

When you've got it working and have got a non-pressurised basket (assuming you don't already), you should get say 36-40g of espresso out in roughly 25" from a basket with round about 18g of dry grounds.


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, yeah back flushing caused no problems and looked to give it a good clean but descaling was a bit strange as hardly any scale seemed to get removed. The state of the shower holding plate etc made me think the machine was probably not maintained that well so was surprised that descaling didn't seem to shift anything besides a few small bits.

Could this be a deeper problem with scale build up? What's the best way to go about it considering the aluminium you mention? I used a puly sachet I got from happy donkey and left it for 10 minutes after running a bit through the machine then alternating through group head with shower plate removed & steam wand

Not using a pressurised basket, just a normal double basket I believe judging from some pictures. I'll check the seal tomorrow for any grooves as I didn't look when fitting, it was also from HD so not sure which they supply


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi mate, it's not 'grooves' as such, it's just that a lot of group gaskets go in a particular way round, which isn't immediately obvious if you don't know. Rancilio ones have grooves up the sides but I don't think the Classic ones do. I can't tell from the pic on HD because it shows it from the wrong angle. If you look at it from side on, the top "corners" will have a slight radius and the bottom should be completely "flat" with "sharp corners". Although in fairness I doubt if this is the whole issue, but it could be a potential cause of some leakage round the portafilter, which you said there may have been.

I am not really qualified to tell you how much descaling you can safely throw at an alu boiler but there are people on here who fix these things for a living and will give much better advice. I can only really mention it as something to be aware of, so you don't stick some really strong descaler in and leave it all night. But if the machine has been neglected to the point that everything is filthy and the boiler is very scaled, then who knows how much scale is in there? When you descale, pieces of scale can come dislodged and then stick in the pipes or solenoid, which might cause your problem.

If you're using preground in a non-pressurised normal basket then it will whizz through - it's just too coarse and no amount of tamping will fix that. You should therefore be able to get a grind level that is like fine sand from your grinder, which then ought to run normally, unless your pump is struggling to produce the required pressure. (Standard pressure is 15 bar from the factory, but many people change their OPV point to between 9-10 bar).

I'm probably at the point where I can't give any more accurate help, but hopefully one of the guys who design/build/service espresso machines can help you troubleshoot.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As H /M said the gasket should be fitted with the slight chamfer upper most, check the groove to make sure there are no coffee grounds or debris in the groove also wipe the seal after brewing coffee. Check the rim of the basket for any nicks or dents as these will permit/cause it to leak..

The purpose of the de scaler is to dissolve the limescale to enable it to come out in the water in suspension not "in chunks" as this would block the S/valve and passageways.

Ref light "I think" the light is an intrinsic part of the switch ie not replaceable. Not totally sure. I do not think there is any way you can tell if it is at brewing temperature other than have it switched on for half an hour to thoroughly warm up. You will not know whether the heating element has just cut off or not so you cannot "temperature surf" ie start brew at optimum point/time but you can still make coffee.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

^^^ yup - what he said. I've tried to get in to those damn switches a few times and I just can't work out how.

I think it's basically impossible / so fixing that small light involves a £40 replacement switchbank :-(


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

unfortunately the switches are totally non serviceable, really bad ( or clever ! ) idea by gaggia


----------

